# hahaha,i get it！



## evangil (May 23, 2017)

Hello,

As an independent contractor, Amazon expects that you will maintain customer trust, perform services in a professional manner, and follow the instructions provided to you by Amazon or the customer.

Within the past week, we received a customer complaint that you caused damage to their property. Sedgwick, the administrator for Zurich American Insurance, who underwrites the Amazon Flex Insurance Policy, may contact you about this incident.

If you have any questions, please email us at [email protected].


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

What kind of damage?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Stop running over those Pink Flamingos on the lawn!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Stop running over those Pink Flamingos on the lawn!


Wow that's vandalism


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

What is with with this guy and profile pictures that resemble penises???


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Must be another glitch


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Flex89 said:


> What is with with this guy and profile pictures that resemble penises???


Uncontrolled obsession with anything that resembles what he doesn't have.

I'm talking about blocks which he can't get either.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Flex89 said:


> What is with with this guy and profile pictures that resemble penises???


Looks like bread to me


----------

